# Water color and bait color



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I normally fish murky water and as we were all told growing up "Darker the water brighter the bait and vise versa" Well I have been using black/dark green/purple baits in murky water and producing more then I ever did using the bright baits. My logic is match the lake floor or use a darker color and have an offsetting tail on the bait. For example: black body blue tailed lizard with blue flakes within the body. I have caught more fish on that style lizard then any bait I have ever fish with. I recently purchased a pack of ZOOM baby brush hogs in Watermelon seed, took them out for 2 days produced 14 fish between my fishing buddy and I. I now have 2 go-to baits that both break the stereotype of bright baits for dark water and vise versa. Anyone have thoughts on other colors I should use? Looking to break out of my comfort zone of black/blue/green and experiment a bit with some other soft plastics.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Black/blue is a staple in dirty water.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The general rule is the muddier the water the darker the bait.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Its all about contrast.the clearer the water,the more natural the color should be to they prey ur trying to look like.chart. and white would be the only exception in dirty water.the rest would be dark colors.look at your bait as it falls and count how many seconds ya get to before it disappears.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Water clarity is only 1/3 of the equation. Dark colors work in clear water in very low light too.

Visibility = water clarity + available light + bait size


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't go wrong with green pumpkin.


----------

